# Which Cichlid Stock Would You Choose?



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

I currently have a 135gallon (US) that is overstocked and would like to hear feedback from everyone as to which Cichlid's they would keep.

Here is my current stock (Cichlid wise)
3 Red Terror (Festae) juveniles
2 Jack Dempseys (male, female)
1 Green Terror
1 Texas - Carpintis
1 Hybrid Texas
1 Firehead (Vieja Synspilum)
1 Jaguar (Maganese)

Obviously, in the long run this will not work. I am estimating a total of about 3-5 cichlids depending which combination is chosen.

For instance, 1 Jag, 1 Green Terror, and 1 Firehead could work, but to be honest, I would prefer to have a female Red Terror in the mix.

So with a female Red Terror in mind, which other cichlids of this list would be the most likely to co-exist with her?


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

If you're asking me ....... I would do 3 Festae ( maybe you'll end up with a beautiful pair ) .... or if you want a " wet pet " Maganese alone , these are one of the most intelligent fishes .... or even a pair of JD's with a school of Mexican tetras or beuno aires tetras ....


----------



## Murrayjane (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for your input. I would be more than happy to have a pair of Festaes in place of any of my stock, however, I understand that they are very selective when pairing. With the chances of me having at least one male and female that will successfully pair may or may not happen.

Managuense would be a great solo fish, but overall, I am hopeful to either have that festae pair or a small community aquarium. I feel that to have just one Cichlid solo would be too difficult when reintroducing it to a community aquarium if I upgrade in the future.

Is it likely that the Managuense could coexist with any others in the 135?


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been told Managuense have large territories , possibly 135 is even pretty small ? I've personally never had this fish but a few of my colleagues have... Good luck in what you decide !


----------



## abiddle (Jul 15, 2013)

Red Terrors only.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

1 female Red Terror;
1 female Hybrid Texas; (hybrid with what?, with flowerhorn?)
1 female Green Terror;
1 male Red Severum (or a Hybrid Severum with flowerhorn or green terror);

I believe those 4 would live well in a 135 gallons.
Of course, it depends, as each fish has its own personality, for example i had a jaguar that was very shy, she would come and eat from my hands, but most of the time she would hide and just protect her cave. They are nice, but they hide all the time.
I would avoid keeping 2 males in this tank, as they are more territorial.
I love hybrids, and a Texas hybrid with Flowerhon is a very unique, rare and beautiful fish, i just love mine.
I love severums, specially reds or hybrids. You should consider it!
Of course you must offer 4 hidden spots, one for each fish.
Good luck!


----------

